# RPG Maker VX ACE: I'm Making A Game



## Death_Knelle (Jul 28, 2015)

Good Meow-rning!

I recently watched a few let's plays of games made by the RPG Maker VX Ace and am fully interested and working on making a furry dating sim rpg. The only problem is I have very little knowledge nor skill with the program.

I've been watching tutorials and am continuing to do so to get myself in the know while I try to make as much content as my little paws can.

I'm wondering if anyone knows of a resource pack that has furry avatars and pixel sprites that is available on steam (or how to go about making that sort of thing since I'm actually looking to make it customized for my game).

I'm currently writing down storyline, events and when they should take place, the characters or at least the main npc characters and the ones that are romance interests for thE main character, and fleshing out maps and scripts for objects and transferring your character.

I'm very much open to ideas and I very much would love to have support. I've never done anything like this before and if people are interested in seeing my goal reach fruition and possibly play it then it would make me all the happier.

Anyway, thank you for taking the time to read this, and have a wonder-fur day! :3


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 28, 2015)

Death_Knelle said:


> Meow-rning!
> 
> furry dating sim rpg.
> 
> ...




[yt]vSzCwFu1dYY[/yt]


----------



## Death_Knelle (Jul 28, 2015)

Lol, laughter is infectious, thank you. :3


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 30, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> [yt]vSzCwFu1dYY[/yt]



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwrn2YW4GIo

Anyway, i use RPGM XP which is very similar so if you have any questions just ask me in  a PM


----------



## Death_Knelle (Jul 30, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwrn2YW4GIo
> 
> Anyway, i use RPGM XP which is very similar so if you have any questions just ask me in  a PM



That was funny and we'll deserved! XD

Sending a PM soon. :3


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 31, 2015)

I am not sure about this considering i use both RPG Maker XP and VX/Ace. I would really recommend playing around with it before starting a project like this. 

Also if you have the steam version then you will be able to get the resource packs. Though there is a few furry charsets namely the racoon ones since you need Game Character Hub to use them.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks RTDragon for the help, I appreciate it.

So far I've made good progress, really only sweating over the cutscenes, sprites, and portraits.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 31, 2015)

Unless your doing this by Ruby and VXAce using RGSS3 that a whole another story. You might have noticed how VX/Ace Style is different from XP.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Jul 31, 2015)

Not really, I never used XP, I've only ever used VX ACE.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 1, 2015)

Death_Knelle said:


> Not really, I never used XP, I've only ever used VX ACE.



Then your going to be very surprised if you haven't used the previous RPG Makers. And i really hope your not going to try to make this game on steam?

@ShadowJaeger They are similiar but very different VXAce has some of RPG Maker XP features that were missing in VX. Though there actually a reason why most users prefer 2000 and 2003 which are also on steam finally.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 1, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Then your going to be very surprised if you haven't used the previous RPG Makers. And i really hope your not going to try to make this game on steam?
> 
> @ShadowJaeger They are similiar but very different VXAce has some of RPG Maker XP features that were missing in VX. Though there actually a reason why most users prefer 2000 and 2003 which are also on steam finally.


Make this game on steam? I'm just making a free rpg game for people interested in playing it, there are a lot of m/f dating sims and even more m/f furry sims, I just want to make a game that is good and will satisfy the lack of m/m conduct in an rpg. Seriously, the latest game I know of that even allows m/m is skyrim but even then its not really as exciting as dating someone, fighting alongside them, and growing a relationship, literally put on an amulet and instant marriage...boring...

I want to make a game where the characters are diverse, you get to see them grow with you along your journey, and ultimately romancing one (or all of them ;3) and completing the game. 

That being said, I'm undecided as to if I should have sexual content in the game such as sex or nudity...I want this to be friendly for all furs.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 1, 2015)

May i ask, how much experience do you have with creating game?


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 1, 2015)

I have no experience whatsoever, but I'm learning as I go and improving too. I also find it fun and get a sense of accomplishment when I can get the cutscenes or anything really to work how I intend it to. :3


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 2, 2015)

Then my suggestion is to stop this idea your having for now.
You should start to learn the complete basics by making a really generic RPG and getting your hands on game maker and start creating basic games getting more progressively complex.

Your idea for a dating sim is not simple, you're probably going to miss out on a lot of important mechanics and might end up learning little from this.

Just go back to basics until you know how to make games work properly, like i keep saying, download game maker....its free on steam and there are some really good tutorials that will give you the ideas and principles your going to need to make this dating sim good.
Also, have a look at harvest moon's friendship mechanic, its a good thing to start using in terms of a dating sim.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 2, 2015)

Or better yet if you got VX ace on steam. then i would also recommend getting RPG Maker 2000 Value+ or RPG Maker 2003 on steam since those two are retro makers while they may not have the advanced features of XP and VX/Ace  they do have the advantage of being the most used as well as a lot of evented Custom battle system and menu systems.

Though if you really still set on doing this dating sim game it's really best to go to the official forums rpgmakerweb though for advice since you are still new at the maker it is best to make small games first.

I would not recommend game maker ShadowJaeger even though it's free it's not beginner friendly to new makers. there's a good reason why RPG Maker is good for beginners. Which is to make generic rpg's but there also has been other games made by using that system.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 2, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> I would not recommend game maker ShadowJaeger even though it's free it's not beginner friendly to new makers. there's a good reason why RPG Maker is good for beginners. Which is to make generic rpg's but there also has been other games made by using that system.



My suggestion was actually for a mix of RPG maker and game maker, while both have different coding languages they will both teach death, different things about game logic. This is how i have learnt most things using the combination of the two. RPG maker covers some things quicker and in an easier way compared to game maker but RPGM also doesn't really teach everything. If death wants to create a decent game she's going to need to understand how the scripting will work so she can change and edit menus and other things effectively.
Even if she just imports a script it would be very helpful for he to know these things if something needs changed or something goes wrong.

Also, i know game maker isn't beginner friendly in terms of how RPG maker is but i don't think death is a complete idiot and if she takes her time to learn with the help of YouTube videos, the GM forums and the help guide, then hopefully she won't have too much of a problem learning to be a decent game dev and programmer.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 2, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> My suggestion was actually for a mix of RPG maker and game maker, while both have different coding languages they will both teach death, different things about game logic. This is how i have learnt most things using the combination of the two. RPG maker covers some things quicker and in an easier way compared to game maker but RPGM also doesn't really teach everything. If death wants to create a decent game she's going to need to understand how the scripting will work so she can change and edit menus and other things effectively.
> Even if she just imports a script it would be very helpful for he to know these things if something needs changed or something goes wrong.
> 
> Also, i know game maker isn't beginner friendly in terms of how RPG maker is but i don't think death is a complete idiot and if she takes her time to learn with the help of YouTube videos, the GM forums and the help guide, then hopefully she won't have too much of a problem learning to be a decent game dev and programmer.



You do know Game maker has it own scripting language while the newer RPG Makers starting with XP uses RGSS (Ruby Game Scripting System and Ruby) As well as it's previous RPG Makers namely 2000 and 2003 don't have RGSS but use events which if done right can be useful in a custom menu or a battle system. And it can be done in the newer rpg makers.

Also there something that can help the OP since it deals with RGSS. http://forums.rpgmakerweb.com/index...-an-introductory-guide-to-rgss-for-beginners/

Also would'nt it be more fun for her to learn from a maker that has thousands of helpful tutorials as well as a gradual difficulty to learn new things than to start on a game maker that is not beginner friendly even if the tutorials are helpful i would'nt want a user someone to be frustrated over if something horribly goes wrong. Especially considering even though Gamemaker is free it is even more expensive than the rpg maker if OP decides to upgrade from a free version, That is a huge decision to make.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 2, 2015)

@RTDragon: I'm a guy, sorry I keep seeing you use the word her and its somewhat bugging me, I believe you are referring to me when you use the word her but I am in fact a male...

Anyway, I appreciate the help for familiarizing myself first with making a simple game, however I have been watching a lot of tutorials on youtube since last I posted and have applied what I learned into the game I am making, I only have one issue right now and that is a constantly moonwalking old lady in the player home, I know how to fix it though.

I am dead set on creating this rpg, I understand the complexity of it and that it will require a lot of learning and figuring things out on my part but I am eager and willing to go through with this. 

Currently I have made half of the world map, half of the interiors for that half and have written out what quests will occur, the switches, etc. etc. etc.

I'm stuck though with the battle system, currently watching tutorials on scripting and some currently existing systems that would be nice for the game, just simple stuff since it's a simple game.

I plan on upgrading things as I go in case I am not happy with how it is turning out and want something more difficult to challenge myself, I'm delighting with every challenge I have faced thus far and becoming ecstatic when I figure it out. It's a lot of fun to try my paws at something with little to no knowledge of it and then finding that it works wonderfully. I get satisfaction from working on this game that I normally don't get while playing games now adays.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 2, 2015)

I am terribly sorry about that Death Knelle.  Though if you have half of the world map done which is quite an achievement.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 2, 2015)

It is?!

I was just drawing out what I felt would look nice. XD

I wanted to use one of the maps I made for D&D back from when I DMed for my ship, but I couldn't find where I had placed that map at. They were so detailed too! Q_Q


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 2, 2015)

sorry about that death knelle, i just pressumed you were female from your avatar.
To be honest I'm happy you took our advice well and have already begun quite a bit of work. Its a pretty good achievement I'd have to say.

Hey RTdragon, what do you think about GG maker that just got released on steam?


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 2, 2015)

Well considering from the review here on steam http://steamcommunity.com/id/Lindion45/recommended/214850/ sums it up pretty well. From what i read the reviews which were positive but has a lot of points.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 2, 2015)

I wasn't talking about game maker, i was talking about GG maker.This new engine that seems to be capable of doing what RPG maker does and is capable of other forms of games 

I was wondering what you thought about it, not the reviews
http://store.steampowered.com/app/347400/


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 2, 2015)

I think you should take Shadow Jaeger's advice. Since this is your first game you have ever worked on, I would recommend setting your scope much much smaller. If you trying to make this big grandiose epic game as the first gaming project you ever do, you're setting yourself up for failure.There is a reason that indie sites are filled with unfinished games that have been abandoned. There is so much work that needs to be done to finish a game (even with an engine) and there will be many issues that you will have to battle and learn to deal with(learning the programming language/script that your engine uses, artwork, organizing a project, music, sound effects). the bigger your game is, the more intermediating it will become. But if you do a mess of smaller simpler games, you will learn how to deal with these issues and you will be more confident when taclking a bigger project.

best of luck with your endeavors.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 2, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I wasn't talking about game maker, i was talking about GG maker.This new engine that seems to be capable of doing what RPG maker does and is capable of other forms of games
> 
> I was wondering what you thought about it, not the reviews
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/347400/



Well considering it's from the same company that publishes rpg maker. I have not used it since it's a new maker but it's a game engine One that is different. Easy but a powerful tool. But i would wait till there help on how it works.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you Maugryph, I will be running a test world on the side to fuck around with so I can experiment and learn better, but I'm not abandoning my project. I just finished adding the battle script and making the classes. XD

I do say that I'm not familiar with balancing things and I feel I may have made the main characters too OP...I will fix...

I'm working on commissioning an artist, several artists, for the character portraits, full body shots for cutscenes, and sprites+animation, so hopefully when I can get those figured out and done I'll be more confident when I put them in. Right now I keep feeling like the character specific details such as you need this character to pass this obstacle should be left our because I haven't given them a sprite yet nor face and I can become a tad lost in conversations I make with them.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 2, 2015)

Death_Knelle said:


> Thank you Maugryph, I will be running a test world on the side to fuck around with so I can experiment and learn better, but I'm not abandoning my project. I just finished adding the battle script and making the classes. XD
> 
> I do say that I'm not familiar with balancing things and I feel I may have made the main characters too OP...I will fix...
> 
> I'm working on commissioning an artist, several artists, for the character portraits, full body shots for cutscenes, and sprites+animation, so hopefully when I can get those figured out and done I'll be more confident when I put them in. Right now I keep feeling like the character specific details such as you need this character to pass this obstacle should be left our because I haven't given them a sprite yet nor face and I can become a tad lost in conversations I make with them.



I would never tell you to abandon you dream game. I'm just saying you should do some smaller test games first. It is admirable how serious you are about this game. I wish you the best with your game. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 3, 2015)

@Maugryph - Thank you! I will!

Quick question...do you think an experience curve of 20-20-20-20 is too...lenient?


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

I have the program but im not very good with it. You ever get it working though I would love to try out your game. Send me a link if you ever want someone to help you with testing.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 5, 2015)

Erzyal said:


> I have the program but im not very good with it. You ever get it working though I would love to try out your game. Send me a link if you ever want someone to help you with testing.


Thank you Erzyal, I would love to let you test it, sadly I'm still making it and piecing things together such as story, where things are, when events should happen, etc.

I'm actually wondering if someone could help me with making the main characters diverse, I have 3 personalities down as far as what they would say and consultation from the owners of the fursonas. The remaining main characters are merely concepts right now and will most likely have to be my own OC's. If anyone knows someone who would be interested in having their fursona in the game, or if any of you are interested, send me a pm and we can talk about it. I'd like to use fursonas with already fleshed out personalities rather than having to make them all myself as that is a lot of work I could be using to make the game...and make the game work. :3


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 6, 2015)

One character commission down...a fuck ton more to go! XD


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 7, 2015)

I think she needs to work on her priorities and planning first before she starts blowing money on artist commissions for this.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 7, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> I think she needs to work on her priorities and planning first before she starts blowing money on artist commissions for this.


That's an actually decent thought, however I am not a woman and I'm dead set on this game so there really is no stopping now. I enjoy it and creating each detail.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 7, 2015)

Have you played any other games made with rpg maker before you thought of this?


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes I have, I've also seen let's plays of a few as well, that's where I got the idea of making the game and have been watching tutorials ever since to give me more knowledge with the application and how to make things work.

I'm not some 12 year old kid that saw it and was like "zomg I haz tu maeks!!!/$#Ã—!!!!".

I'm actually taking time out of my free time to study and learn as well as try the knowledge out in order to give myself experience and understanding, because just watching a tutorial will not make you a master at it. :3


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 7, 2015)

It's really recommended to actually play other people games as well as making small games before making a large game. I have one for XP i've been working on for years.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 7, 2015)

I think my only problem with making games in XP are the standard graphics. Despite how good the layering system is with it  inbuilt graphics are not that great...vx ace definitely feels easier to make a sub standard game with compared to XP.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 7, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I think my only problem with making games in XP are the standard graphics. Despite how good the layering system is with it  inbuilt graphics are not that great...vx ace definitely feels easier to make a sub standard game with compared to XP.



But for the game she's building, I don't think it will be too graphically demanding.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 7, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> It's really recommended to actually play other people games as well as making small games before making a large game. I have one for XP i've been working on for years.



I've told him this

from http://kotaku.com/5979539/a-beginners-guide-to-making-your-first-video-game



> *Start small, and be ready to fail.*
> 
> 
> "Before you  get too excited, please realize that, as with any other skill, learning  how to design and develop games *takes time and practice*. Your first game  won't look like the polished games you're used to playing, much like * your first drawing won't come out looking like Monet*. This is absolutely  fine. My first game has a huge bug in it that causes it to break for  about half of its users. I was unable to figure out how to fix it.
> ...



For many years I made countless shitty 2d games, most are unfinished and I'm too embarrassed to even show them. I've decided to take the plunge and attempt to make a 3d game. My first three prototypes failed. A couple weeks ago I had a breakthrough. It was for an indie contest,I had only two weeks to make a game from scratch, but I was able to make a finished yet really short 3d game during that time, using my own assets created just for that game. It took me *2 years to* get to the point that I had the skill to do this. I respect your optimism but you need to be a little more realistic. Make your prototypes first THEN make your dream game. Don't commission any artist until you're 100% certain of what graphics and music you will need.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 7, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> But for the game she's building, I don't think it will be too graphically demanding.



Dating sims tend to include a lot of graphics actually but for her scale of game on RPG maker vx ace....it would do as long as its fantasy themed. 

The huge problem is XP graphics for villages and dungeons, there's little options for buildings and other shit that is not as optimized as vx ace is, if you try the demo for both you would understand what i mean.
The only way to combat this is to get a huge resource pack from the website which are pretty expensive to say the least.
Some of them can cost Â£20/$35 for proper resources. And for making a nonprofit game like most people do, its not the greatest.

I wanted to use XP to make a harvest moon game, truth be told i don't trust downloading fan made resource packs like the Zelda engine and pokemon essentials, so the only choice was to get this really shitty looking farming based graphics from the main website....i decided not to even bother.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 7, 2015)

Unfortunately XP is the only maker that has three layers plus and event layer. And that is one of the best ways to do mapping. I like VX and VXAce but mapping is blocky. Which can be a problem unless you master shift clicking. I'll show an example from my youtube page. (Not to mention there are certain things you can do with the events in XP that you can't do in VX/Ace.

[yt]rkaxwf0xwtM[/yt] 
In fact that's just one of several rpg maker xp practice games. 

BTW: What do people think of the recently announced rpg maker RPG Maker MV? http://www.rpgmakerweb.com/products/programs/rpg-maker-mv


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 7, 2015)

@RTDragon: That looks great! That's the goal I have for this game! :3

I'm not interested in making some off the wall best selling game of 2015/16, I just want to make a simple rpg game with dating elements in it for furries. 

In address to those saying custom content, I shouldn't bother commissioning yet, I actually disagree. I can re-use custom content for future games, say if I want to make a sequel after I have made the initial game or just make a game starring the same characters but where they go their separate ways or even before the initial game takes place. Custom content where I have the creators' permission is great because it gives me freedom to have fun with characters I have always loved and will continue to love as I feature them in more games, art, stories, etc.

@Croconaw: I'm not trying to make a big game, just one with several dungeons, a boss for each of those several dungeons, and a final boss. I'm not trying to make a game like Amorous, which looks amazing! I just want a simple game I can work on during my free time and then release unto the public for their own enjoyment. If people like it, it would make me very happy, but if not then I'd still have the satisfaction of having made something after a lot of hard work.

I hear this debate going on about XP and VX ACE and this and that and this and that, I'm only using VX ACE, I don't feel I should restart everything I have already done thus far in order to get an easier system. I understand it may be less painful, but as an example mother birds of certain species have been known to push their babies out of the nest when it is time for them to learn to fly, they will either fly or fall. It's the same mentality here, I will either learn to use the program or give up on making my "dream game" (which isn't so much as a dream game and more of just a great way for me to have fun!).

Anyway, I've made a lot of events and the one I can't seem to figure out why it repeats is this old woman...she moonwalks into infinity without any movement being assigned to her event. It's quite funny really and I think I might change her dialogue to say something like "Oh dear Gods! Why!? Why can't I stop!?!" and just keep her in the game as a fun little easter egg or something like that, move her somewhere out of the way and let her moonwalk, she really isn't doing any harm. :3


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 7, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Dating sims tend to include a lot of graphics actually but for her scale of game on RPG maker vx ace....it would do as long as its fantasy themed.
> 
> The huge problem is XP graphics for villages and dungeons, there's little options for buildings and other shit that is not as optimized as vx ace is, if you try the demo for both you would understand what i mean.
> The only way to combat this is to get a huge resource pack from the website which are pretty expensive to say the least.
> ...




I still think she should just make a Sis RPG if you want my opinion.


[yt]ab2_JMV_fHo[/yt]


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 7, 2015)

@Croconaw Ah the Sis RPG's Series though most of those are bullet hell/platform gameplay. And most likely those battles were done by scripts or events?

EDIT: It's likely events since i see also RPG Maker 2000/2003 as well as VX.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 7, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> I still think she should just make a Sis RPG if you want my opinion.
> 
> 
> [yt]ab2_JMV_fHo[/yt]



That was hilarious.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm a man...


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 8, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> That was hilarious.



You should watch all the sir rpg series.


Hell, if OP isnup for it, I'd totally help her make a sis rpg.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 8, 2015)

@Croconaw: I'm not a girl...


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 8, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> You should watch all the sir rpg series.
> 
> 
> Hell, if OP isnup for it, I'd totally help her make a sis rpg.



I've seen them all the best ones is Sexy Panties Knight, Moe Wars Episode 1 the Phantom Eros, Erobian Nights, Pervy Agent Ickgyver, and Sexy Queen Mammary.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 9, 2015)

I figured out how to end the continuously moonwalking granny! :3


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 13, 2015)

aw, the thought of moonwalking granny made me giggle.
I would've made a disco ball pop down and made the screen tint all kinds of colors to disco music


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 13, 2015)

That sounds cool, I should do that somewhere...but first you have to acquire a disco ball...hmm...optional questline maybe???


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 13, 2015)

Death_Knelle said:


> I figured out how to end the continuously moonwalking granny! :3



Video proof or it didn't happen :V


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 13, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Video proof or it didn't happen :V


Hush! *shoosh and pap* O 3O Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 13, 2015)

Death_Knelle said:


> Hush! *shoosh and pap* O 3O Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............



Joking aside. It would be cool to see some screenshots of your game.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 13, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Joking aside. It would be cool to see some screenshots of your game.


I should make a video, I do have a youtube profile but never bothered to use it for videos, so maybe I might start doing that while I go through making the game? How does one record videos of their computer screen???


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 13, 2015)

Death_Knelle said:


> I should make a video, I do have a youtube profile but never bothered to use it for videos, so maybe I might start doing that while I go through making the game? How does one record videos of their computer screen???



Bandicam is a quick option....i think its free.....i think.

Also i don't know if i have mentioned this but I'm about to become a college student studying music and later on specializing in screen composition (creating music for games and TV and such).
So if you need any music and if i have the time (currently i do) i could create a BGM for you...free of charge of course.
It would be helpful for both of us since i need some experience...perhaps even a disco song for your moonwalking granny.
Just give me a PM enlisting some details of what your after and i will see if i can get round to it.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 13, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Bandicam is a quick option....i think its free.....i think.
> 
> Also i don't know if i have mentioned this but I'm about to become a college student studying music and later on specializing in screen composition (creating music for games and TV and such).
> So if you need any music and if i have the time (currently i do) i could create a BGM for you...free of charge of course.
> ...


Shadow Jaeger, that would be fantastic, but I couldn't possibly ask for it for free, please at least let me commission you for your music and give you something for your hard work. :3


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 14, 2015)

Death_Knelle said:


> Shadow Jaeger, that would be fantastic, but I couldn't possibly ask for it for free, please at least let me commission you for your music and give you something for your hard work. :3



I insist, i really don't care for money and its experience I'm wanting anyway, I'm not that great to sell commissions anyway.
I'd feel bad if i ended up giving you something you don't like when you paid money trusting me. At least if its free you can't complain. 
I'm more than happy to just be given credit in your game with the songs i did....nothing more.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 14, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I insist, i really don't care for money and its experience I'm wanting anyway, I'm not that great to sell commissions anyway.
> I'd feel bad if i ended up giving you something you don't like when you paid money trusting me. At least if its free you can't complain.
> I'm more than happy to just be given credit in your game with the songs i did....nothing more.


Awe, thanks Shadow Jaeger, but I don't think my game will be played that much even though it's free...I still haven't figured out how I should distribute it to people that want to play it...I'm also no where near completion, but I think it would be good to include your music and to give credit for it to you in the credits...I'll also need to figure that out...lol


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 14, 2015)

Lady, if you want people who will take your money, you could hire a Croc.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 14, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Lady, if you want people who will take your money, you could hire a Croc.



What does croc music sound like anyway?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 14, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> What does croc music sound like anyway?



Something like this i imagine

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VYJdNU6k4qU


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 14, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Something like this i imagine
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VYJdNU6k4qU




That's trainer music, dummy. 


This is Croc music

[yt]219kWmxT09k[/yt]


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 15, 2015)

Croconaw, you're such a troll, but I love it! XD

Also, I'm a homosexual male, not a woman, but you already know this if you were paying attention at all.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm wondering how I should add the dating aspect to the game, should there be a central hub, like a base, where your party hangs out and you can talk to them and go on a date? Should I have events scheduled into the game where you get to choose from one of your party members if you want to go to the festival with them or something along that route? Both? I need ideas!


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 22, 2015)

So Knelle and Zyne are done for the rpg game, just need 7 more characters done and sprites for each, which I'm getting at a good price so I'm very happy about that, and then I won't have much need to commission anymore stuff unless I want to improve it more.


----------



## Death_Knelle (Aug 24, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get a "love meter script" or some form of scripting to keep track of relationship status so I can trigger events at certain levels?


----------



## Just_Some_Horse (Apr 17, 2016)

Is this project still being worked on? If so do you currently have an estimate for a release date? Or a playable demo or some sort?


----------

